# Kubota L3200



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm getting a new Kubota L3200 4wd tractor with loader in a few days. I eventually want to install my western unimount 8' pro plow on it.
I'll be getting the ssqa system (skid steer quick attach).
I don't know if I'll be utilizing the tractors hydraulics or keep the electric setup on the plow pump.
Any ideas on this installation?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Check to see if you can get a bigger Alternator, I have a L3710 and It has a small one on it. I do not think it will handle the Electrical load of a plow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We have an L4600 on the farm that was bought new. Had the aux remotes installed for the rear and plumbed lines down the loader to operate the grapple. So just tied into the rear aux to operate the grapple.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Your going to need to sub frame mount that plow and then a 8' plow is still big for that size tractor. The loader will not take the angling of a plow very well ,straight pushing is what the loader was made for. What type of tires are you getting on the tractor ? Weight will be your friend pushing snow. Our new holland tc45 cab tractor with weighted R4's will just loose traction pushing the 6' bucket in a decent snow. Good luck with the new tractor and be sure to post pics when you get it !


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I ordered the R1-loaded tires. I heard the R4's are not that good for snowplowing.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

I am concerned about mounting the snowplow on the loader arms. Others have said that the proportional bypass valve will handler the side (twisting) force. Some have said that the low speed of the tractor will just cause the tires to slip that the loader arms will o.k.
Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

if it's not too late, look at other machines. I just sold a Kubota. Hated every minute of owning it. Traded up to a slightly larger New Holland. Only with 3 more HP than the Kubota had, but gobs more power. The kubota's loader was pathetic, 4x4 was hit or miss sometimes. Roughly same hours on both machines, but the quality of the NH is far superb. 

If you already bought the Kubota, get the proper frame mount for the plow. Where I work, the maintenance guys have a few JD's with plows on their loader arms and they seem to struggle with them. I think it'd push much better with a frame mounted plow. The loader arms on my B series looked string, but they were def tweaked from use.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

It is too late, I bought the L3200. I need to do whatever I can to make this into a good plowing setup. I plow an 800' shale driveway. I got the R1 tires, loaded. Thinking of getting chains. I'd really like to mount the snowplow on the skidsteer QA if possible. I'll be looking for a 7' blade with pistons this year. I wonder if I can add a proportional relief valve to protect the loader arms.
I'll add a 55 gallon concrete filled drum to give me 1000 pds. of counterweight.


----------



## chuck172 (Sep 23, 2006)

anyone else have any opinions on mounting a snowplow on a tractor?


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

I mounted one in the bucket of my Massey 275. Used a 8ft curtis blade and do not have the angle hooked up, more or less use it for stacking and moving my rows back. I run a 8ft power angle blade on the back of the tractor. The tractor is probably pushing 8000lbs as it rolls and I can slip the tires real easy if I am not paying attention. Granted I am 2wd but the plow out front takes a lot of weight off the drive tires. I cant decide which order to rank them but you need hp, weight and traction (chains, 4wd, good tires) to get it all and keep it all moving. I can take the front blade off in seconds and still use the bucket. The last big year got me to go with this set up, maybe this one will get me to hook up the hydraulics for the angle.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

guess I forgot, next to putting a plow on my truck this has been a great tool to have and I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like you are just doing your own driveway - if so you'll probably be okay with the loader arms and electrical system - if you are doing commercial and plan on working that thing, frame mount the plow and run it off the loader hydro circuits.


----------



## grizzjeeper (Sep 16, 2014)

The loader arms are PLENTY strong enough for plowing snow. Dont go full speed into banks, use common sense. Using the bucket in dirt and hitting rocks puts far more strain on loader arms then plowing snow at an angle. 

Get a plow that pivots independently from the ssqa plate to minimize cantilever action of loader (Fulcrum in front of front axle)

Plowed for years with tractors.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Kubota builds a nice power angle plow set up, i had it on my b 7500 and have it on my new 2320. the kit includes a subframe that works with the front snowblower as well. No need to add remotes, the plow works off the loader valve and the snowblower runs off the pto.


----------



## garandman (Jan 13, 2011)

chuck172;1779683 said:


> It is too late, I bought the L3200. I need to do whatever I can to make this into a good plowing setup. I plow an 800' shale driveway. I got the R1 tires, loaded. Thinking of getting chains. I'd really like to mount the snowplow on the skidsteer QA if possible. I'll be looking for a 7' blade with pistons this year. I wonder if I can add a proportional relief valve to protect the loader arms.
> I'll add a 55 gallon concrete filled drum to give me 1000 pds. of counterweight.


We've had an L3200 at our place in NH (12 acres) for the last year. Last season was average snowfall, 120". Our driveway is 675' gravel. The L series does not support a front mount snow thrower but PTO snow throwers are popular.

Kubota outsells New Holland around here about 20:1 - it's a great tractor. New Holland only has three dealers in all of New England.

We don't use the tractor for every storm: a neighbor plows it if we aren't there. We have loaded R4's and I have a 4.8 cu ft ballast box from DR Power that weighs 125 lbs and has 600 lbs or so of rocks. I grooved the R4's for better ice traction.

I just plow with the bucket until it overflows, then back up, dump it and keep going. The tractor has plenty of power and will push through a lot but once the bucket overflows it's time to dump it over the side.

Haven't needed chains for the driveway but may get them for use in the woods. The L3200 needs spacers for chain clearance, so you are going to be spending $500-900 all told. Most of the tractors around here have turf tires or R4's so not sure how the R1's do.


----------

